# Looking for a Game in the Independence/Lee Summit/Blue Springs area



## Kanegrundar (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, I finally got moved and settled in at my new home in Independence.  Now I need to find a gaming group since my fiance isn't interested in playing.  I'm looking around at a few of the shops I've found out about, but I figured I'd try here as well (just to cover all the bases).

I regularly play or have played:
D&D (OD&D, AD&D 1e, AD&D 2e, D&D 3.0/3.5) in too many settings to mention
Rifts
D20 Modern
Star Wars D20
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay
Warhammer Quest
Alternity (though I don't own any of the books anymore)
Mutants & Masterminds


Thanks,
Kane


----------



## Kanegrundar (Apr 10, 2005)

Wow, nothing.  I've been striking out at the FLGS's as well.  Oh well, I guess i can always play a little Warhammer Quest solitaire!

Kane


----------



## Masada (Apr 18, 2005)

We have a d20 Modern group that plays in Overland Park.  Is that too far out for you?

Our FLGS is Table Top Games, but we usually (99%) play at my house off the I-35 and 87th street exit.

The group is young with one other dedicated (can't make him *not* show up) player and handful of irregulars.  Another regular would make the game fly.

The genre is roughly x-files/Hellboy/Constantine.  I do use Urban Arcana and a collection of 3rd party PDF's (Modern Player's Guides, Modern Magic, Blood & X)

email at curtis_owings at yahoo.com (that's also my Yahoo IM ID)


----------

